# Goldenrod Honey Pork Chops with Onions For Dinner - Thank you Cleo Hogan



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thanks to the generosity of Beesource members, I have either Florida honey from Bevy or Kentucky Goldenrod from Cleo in my breakfast tea, and tonight for dinner, Goldenrod Honey Porkchops. All prepared by my loving wife. Life is good.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Dang those Pork Chops look great! 

Making the old stomach growl.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Next time, you tell the rest of us early enough so we can all come by and try some too!!! Looks awesome!! :applause:


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Thanks to the generosity of Beesource members, I have either Florida honey from Bevy or Kentucky Goldenrod from Cleo in my breakfast tea, and tonight for dinner, Goldenrod Honey Porkchops. All prepared by my loving wife. Life is good.


The pork chops look wonderful. How about a recipe?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you donated any of your honey to the cause, Charlie? 

Cleo and Bev both did, and they are even too far away to partake in dinner!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Rader,

I have donated so much equipment to Ollie it would make your head spin. Labor too!


----------

